# Male and female bettas in same bowl?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you put a male and female betta in the same bowl without them fighting? anyway to prevent little ones from appearing? How difficult is it to raise and find homes for bettas if they were to breed?


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Do NOT put them in the same bowl. Ever.

I had my male and female pair in a 29 gallon tank, and they did fine. But I still wouldnt recomend it. My male was friendly and docile.
It depends on the temperment on your betta, but never put them in the same bowl. Its to small and the female will have no where to get away from the male if he starts to harrass her. If you were to keep them in a large tank, they might be okay as lon as the female has many MANY hiding places.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It is neve reccommended to keep a male and female together. That would be a disaster waiting to happen. Guppy Girl, did yours ever spawn while they were together?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, i wasn't really planning on it. just wondering. thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome. If you want to breed, do your reearch beforehand,so you'll kno what to expect, what you'll need and how to do it.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Naw they never spawned. to many other fish in the tank. and the water wasnt right for spawning. Would have been cool if they did though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't realize that they were in a tank with other fish.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep loads of fishes haha (probably kept them busy and away from eachother lol)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They didn't have enough privacy. lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

they either breed or kill eachother.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine didnt do either and, lol at Dramaqueen xD


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I bred blu twice, quite a beautiful dance, well the female looks as tho shes a bit winded. The fry did not develop and the male quickly drove the female to jump out, btu i was right there to pick her up


----------



## yamahog3187 (Jul 12, 2008)

Most of the time they will be fine together. No fry will survive if they do breed though. I keep one male and two females in my community tank. I also keep guppies, cats, tetras, and several other types in that tank! Just don't get anything that is considered "nippy"!!!!!! That means they go after large fins!! If you can find a good LFS that will help you !!! Stay away from the bigger stores unless you know the people and you know that they have fish!! There are many people that work there that have fish and know what they are talking about, but many more that just work there for a pay check!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know how you have gotten away with having 2 females together with 1 male. You must have a pretty large tank and your bettas must be pretty peaceful.


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL to this thread


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

The only time you do it is if your breeding your Bettas. Other than that, NO.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope you guys know that this thread is 2 yrs old?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*rolls eyes at BettaFishRule* :BIGsurprise: Ahem?


----------

